

Ask HN: Would using rpxnow.com hurt the chances of Google buying your app? - todd3834

A friend and I were discussing... If you're building a web application with the plan that Google might buy it, would including Facebook connect, and Twitter authentication hurt your chances of Google's interest. We were discussing possible disadvantages of using rpxnow.com. Secondly, is planning for Google to buy the app a bad idea in the first place?
======
LiveTheDream
No, that would not hurt the chances. Google would be interested in the unique
technology behind the company, not how you authenticate users. Oauth is not
the selling point of your app.

As far as planning, you could use Python and protocol buffers instead of ruby
and thrift, but the deciding factor is still going to be the underlying
technology, not a clever marketing strategy.

------
hga
There's a difference between planning for any particular company buying your
application and precluding it from happening (not that I have any idea about
your first question).

